# Small CFL Setup



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 21, 2008)

So i have a limited amount of space to work with. truth be told, i didnt think it could be done. but i went along with it and managed to stealth myself a small grow inside a cabinet. 
Dimensions 1.5' x 1.5' x 3'
Lights 2 x 42w 
4 x 26w
and one 5inch computer fan 12v plus speed controls.
Thats it. there's the basic setup. I'm pretty proud of it actually, especially because its my first one. but trust me ive done my homework. and yes it could do with better lights (although it is cramps in there).


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 21, 2008)

ha compact. so i hope you plan on growing an indica plant, i dont think sativas will fit haha.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 21, 2008)

compact indeed. and yes an indica would be a great fit. i also plan to LST. right now i only have some white widow. not sure if thats indica or sativa


----------



## w99illie (Sep 22, 2008)

it will be a learning expreiance for you...some reviewers will think a 100w HID light will fit in there...but only you know your situation and circumstance so dont get discouraged if you get negative responses to your choice...anyway...give it a shot and see...you will learn something and you may want to tweak it for the next grow then tweak it again for the one after that...good luck bro


----------



## Baz (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to my world ha ha


----------



## amsterdam_goodies (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ wow i laughed


----------



## llLOU (Sep 22, 2008)

Baz said:


> Welcome to my world ha ha


 Just wanted to thank you for that post. I have been racking my brain about how to make my reflector , then I saw your hood /relector and a little light went on in my brain . I have a lot of old 55gal plastic drums , I'll slice one in half and cut the access holes in the top of curve, cover the inside with mylar, badabing !


----------



## Baz (Sep 22, 2008)

llLOU said:


> Just wanted to thank you for that post. I have been racking my brain about how to make my reflector , then I saw your hood /relector and a little light went on in my brain . I have a lot of old 55gal plastic drums , I'll slice one in half and cut the access holes in the top of curve, cover the inside with mylar, badabing !


 Yea i have 2 stainless steel beer kegs in my back yard, and i was thinking of chopping 1 down the middle and using one of them, prob will at some point as they are shiny silver so would prob work well, just not sure on the weight


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 22, 2008)

by the way, i believe white widow is an indica plant so you dont have to worry quite yet.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks for all the responses. Im sure that there are many more in the same situation. ie: small space. Im not too sure on how successful it will be but im giving it a go anyway. A friend and I bought the seeds from bcseedking.com about 2 weeks ago. since then ive been scrammbling to get all the stuff needed for my space, all the while keeping it hidden from the fam.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 22, 2008)

o yea, and since its such a small area; do you think i should 12/12 from seed (not my favourite) or veg for lets say..around a month and LST the biznatches? im trying to fit 2 plants at least. 3 if i can get away with it


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 22, 2008)

why not veg for a month? unless you're in a rush might as well have to worry about having too much rather than no plant at all.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 22, 2008)

but will vegging for a month make it too big for my cabinet during flowering stage?


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 22, 2008)

yea it may depending on the strain. but by the time it outgrows the box wont you be able to have an alternative or perhaps just a taller growbox. i mean, otherwise your yields wont even be worth 2 months.


----------



## Baz (Sep 23, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> but will vegging for a month make it too big for my cabinet during flowering stage?


 hey mine are 2 week in and are very compact only about 3-4 inch tall ive had the cfl's 1 inch away all the way through, hence no streching and just compact nodes, so if you keep the cfl's as close you could easyily veg in there for over a month
good luck fellow shoebox grower


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 23, 2008)

sweet. i guess ill try my hand at veg for a month. im not exactly sure, but i think i will be getting a bigger cab soon. aka a dresser or something


----------



## khujo (Sep 23, 2008)

that setup looks great!! do you have the fan inside the box? or do you use it for exhaust?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks. yea the way i have it set up right now is that the computer fan is controlled by a 12v adapter that you can probably find in the electrical or tv/speaker section at hardware stores. It lets you adjust the voltage output. from 1.5-12v. this way you can control the fan speed and hence ventilation in your box. right now im using it as an exhaust fan, in the picture you can see the gaping hole i made for it(its 5 or 6 inches in diametre) later on if need be i can easily fit some cheapo Dollarstore desk fan. but as you can tell it will be cramped in there. seeds are germinating, about 24hrs so far


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 24, 2008)

how long are seeds supposed to germinate before popping. i have them soaking in water for about 2 days now is that normal? not sure if i messed up.


----------



## Baz (Sep 24, 2008)

mine took 3 - 4 days some took longer


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 24, 2008)

ok. i was getting paranoid. but they are progressing. sank to the bottom so i do know that they are filling up. i was just worried if maybe i put them in the wrong place or some stupid shit that was causing them to be slow


----------



## bterz (Sep 24, 2008)

whered u get the beans?!


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 24, 2008)

I love this cabinet grow of yours. I'm cramped for space as well so I can sympathize!


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 24, 2008)

bterz said:


> whered u get the beans?!


 i got them from bcseedking.com. being canadian and all, i thought it would be best to get a canaidan company. i looked for a couple of other sites like the vancouverseedbank or vancouver island seed company but i settled on bcseedking.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 24, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:


> I love this cabinet grow of yours. I'm cramped for space as well so I can sympathize!


thanks. what kind of dimensions are you playing around with


----------



## yellobes (Sep 24, 2008)

I am growing on a micro scale too. I was wondering about spotlight cfl's? 
furthermore, I was wondering where one might go about getting a studio light reflector. 

probs the wrong fourm, but this will bump this thread anywho

Power to the minigrowers!


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 24, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> thanks. what kind of dimensions are you playing around with


2ftx5ft wardrobe closet, with only about 4 feet of usable height.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 24, 2008)

yellobes said:


> I am growing on a micro scale too. I was wondering about spotlight cfl's?
> furthermore, I was wondering where one might go about getting a studio light reflector.
> 
> probs the wrong fourm, but this will bump this thread anywho
> ...


what do you mean by spotlight CFL's? ones used for stages? i have no clue. And a studio light reflector? what the hell, you planning a photoshoot or a growroom buddy? if your looking for reflectors for your lights just use a chopped in half pop can if you have no money. line the walls with mylar or paint them white. i see no use for a studio light reflector. (if its the thing im picturing in my head)


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 24, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:


> 2ftx5ft wardrobe closet, with only about 4 feet of usable height.


LOL. still bigger than mine. i might just have one of the smallest spaces to grow in on this entire site. dang it man, i need a better area. but for now its all i got. have to hide it from the rents for now, and it doesnt help we have construction going on in the house with electricians, plumblers and such. bummer.


----------



## Baz (Sep 24, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> LOL. still bigger than mine. i might just have one of the smallest spaces to grow in on this entire site.


 Lol dont forget mine ha ha


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 24, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> LOL. still bigger than mine. i might just have one of the smallest spaces to grow in on this entire site. dang it man, i need a better area. but for now its all i got. have to hide it from the rents for now, and it doesnt help we have construction going on in the house with electricians, plumblers and such. bummer.



I'd seriously consider not doing the grow until all that activity is gone. Dealing with rents is one problem in itself, having extra people working in the house tends to complicate things a bit further.

But you've already started. So all I can say is make sure they can't smell it. Carbon filters, rock salt crystals, whatever floats your boat. Just get that smell dealt with.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 24, 2008)

i wont have to worry about smell for a while. like i said im only just germinating them right now. construction should end in a bit. but yea i have a makeshift carbon filter. went to a department store and bought*winkwink* a fish tank filter. not alot of carbon in there so i *purchased* some more refills for it. not its nice and full, about the size of a small kitchen wash cloth. how long do these things last i wonder. OoooooOooo i should upload a pic


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh yea, nice Baz. in the same boat. we can only dream of having more space. o the joys of a free closet......hummmmmmmm


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 25, 2008)

im approaching day 3 of germinating, but only 1 of my seeds appears to have started cracking. they better step it up


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 25, 2008)

so how are you germinating, i looked back but couldnt see where or if you posted it. but i did paper towel method and today was day 3 and 9 seeds germed out of 11. so i recommend germing them with the paper towels between some plates


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 26, 2008)

i have mine in a coffee mug


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 26, 2008)

yea, doing that method i think it does take longer. i did it once and it was just starting to crack day 2, but they weren't long tails at all when i put them in soil. so be patient if you can haha


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 26, 2008)

o ok. i just checked mine again. all of them seem to be cracking slightly at one end. i can definetly see some white stuff on the inside, but no tails yet


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 26, 2008)

okay well thats the important part, that they at least crack open. the tails will grow eventually.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 26, 2008)

how long do the tails need to be? or is it just at any point when they develop a tail its ok to plant


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 26, 2008)

yea thats perfectly fine to plant them when there is a tail you know is developed. i mean thats basically how it is in nature, right?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 26, 2008)

true i suppose


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 29, 2008)

F*** my seeds are going soooo slow. its been a freakin week. i know im supposed to be patient but im just itching to get them going. they are all cracked but no big tails yet. would it be ok to plant them like that?


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 29, 2008)

Make sure to flower them early, like after the first 5 leaflet set. lights could be closer. but that should be plenty of light for a few small plants. Research SCROG. I think you'd benefit from that with your limited space. Never give up!


----------



## Scroogeness (Sep 29, 2008)

if you really cant wait put em in soil. may make you crazy though cause then you cant even check on em haha


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 29, 2008)

farck. like they cracked, and i can totally see they want to grow that dam tail. but they just have lil nubs


----------



## Baz (Sep 30, 2008)

i planted 8 seeds which had only cracked the shell and tiny tail sticking out 7 grew 1 did not
good luck!


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 30, 2008)

how long are the tails supposed to get. like i have them in a cup of water so do they get a smaller tail cuz of that. ill giv u a pic later on of the ones i have going.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 30, 2008)

so are those lil nubs good enough to plant? u cant see from my pic really. but the sides are open too


----------



## hockey4496 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey man, i see you ordered your seeds from bcseedking.com...do you live in the U.S.?? i need to find somewhere good to order from


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Sep 30, 2008)

hockey4496 said:


> hey man, i see you ordered your seeds from bcseedking.com...do you live in the U.S.?? i need to find somewhere good to order from


i live in canada. sent bcseedking an envelope of money. you have to sign up for an account though, no big deal its just to track your order. it took them a week to get to me.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 1, 2008)

so nobody knows if those seeds can be planted yet?


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 1, 2008)

no man, technically you dont need to germ them for days before you plant it. some people one day tail or no tail.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 3, 2008)

i think im going to get them in soil either tonight or tomorrow. Heres what the box looks like. i have 3 cups sitting in a bucket stacked on some books (moby dick) facing a cool white and a warm white 42watter.


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 3, 2008)

that should be fine if you put them in the soil correctly depth wise


----------



## Baz (Oct 3, 2008)

looks good, let us know when we got some green action


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 3, 2008)

yea i hope itll work out. for the sake of humanity i hope they female.


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up man, just skimmed through your thread, I am making a box about the same exact size, so I will definitely keep an eye on this thread. good luck with your grow!


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool AsbestosToast.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 4, 2008)

THE "BREAD" IS IN THE "OVEN" !!!!!!!!!!! yayayaya. i guess i should start a journal now if it turns out well enough.


----------



## Scroogeness (Oct 4, 2008)

did they sprout? or did you just now put them in the soil?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 4, 2008)

naw i just put em in the soil like at exactly 1:00. now that i have those going. wtf do i do with my other seeds i bought?


----------



## Baz (Oct 4, 2008)

How about planting em?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 4, 2008)

Baz said:


> How about planting em?


i have 17 more seeds. holy fuck i cant grow all those at the same time. had a hard enough time deciding where to put just 3. i could give them to my friend who helped me with this operation but he isnt very reliable or hardworking. so i know he wouldnt be able to handle growing


----------



## Baz (Oct 4, 2008)

save em then so once you get your head arround your set up and growing they will be there to grow later


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 4, 2008)

i have them stored in what they came shipped in. dimbag,envelope, bubblewrap,cdcase. and stuffed that in a suitcase. do i need to change locations? like if heard store in a film canister n such


----------



## Baz (Oct 4, 2008)

Yea man post em to me i'll look after em for ya lol, no seriously i had about 6 seeds stored in a dime bag in my drawer for about 4 month and they all still grew


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 4, 2008)

the key is cool, dry, dark. You just need to make sure you keep all the elements (water, light, etc) that make them grow away from them, and they should be just fine.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 4, 2008)

aight aight. i just took a look at the temp and humidity. hovering below 80F but the humidity says its at 30%. i have the fan going 1/3 of its fastest speed just to get out some heat. is the fan a problem


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 5, 2008)

24 hours later and no sign anything is happening. iono if something was supposed to sprout this early or not but im not really worried about that. i have plenty of other seeds to try out to get a bigger root. i check back now and again just to make sure my cab isnt on fire


----------



## Baz (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry can you refresh me. these are germinated seeds planted in soil? if so how long they been in the soil and how deep did yyou plant em?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 5, 2008)

yea they in soil for a day now and i put them in a hole the depth of my fingernail. iono how long it is. like maybe half inch iono. like i said. i wasnt really expecting too much in such a short time. its just on my mind cuz i keep going bad to check out if my cab is on fire lol.


----------



## Baz (Oct 5, 2008)

Yea you planted them at just the right depth, the shortest mine took was just over 3 days and the longes was almost 5 days, also what have you got running in your cab, if there is nothing sprouted? or have you got other plants already grown in there?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 5, 2008)

naw this is my first time doing a grow. all i have is a couple of books stacked high enough so my bucket with the cups in it reaches the light and my computer fan running on low just to get some heat out. its at 25 degrees celsius(just below 80F) and 35% humidity.


----------



## Baz (Oct 5, 2008)

ahh ok, be real carfull with that plastic bucket, looks quite close to your bulb there


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 5, 2008)

it alright. ive touched it and its barely retaining the heat


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 5, 2008)

you could cover them with something to get the humidity up. something clear. don't quote me, but i think seedlings like closer to 70-80% humidity, then less for vegging and even less for flowering. once again, I could be wrong. =] Good luck


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 6, 2008)

so day 2 and i still dont see anything. is white widow just that stubborn? and what do you think i can cover my cups with? i dunno really what you mean by that


----------



## AsbestosToast (Oct 7, 2008)

like saran wrap or a clear plastic cup. just anything that would keep humidity in and also let light in.


----------



## 1337d3m0nx (Oct 7, 2008)

What is your cab made out of? To me everything looks fine. Just keep the soil somewhat damp. Humidity isn't a huge issue. I also grow with CFLs and I usually keep my humidity around 35-40% and they do just fine.

Just sit back and chill and smoke one


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 7, 2008)

SUCCESS!! one has popped up. i do believe its the seed that had the longest root. I had to help it out of its jacket once i saw it after i came home from work. what a good pickme up after such a shitty day.


----------



## Baz (Oct 7, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaay! lets hope its a girl, congratz!


----------



## allout (Oct 7, 2008)

ima keep up with this thread..looks good so far man..


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks alot peeps


----------



## hunt4pot (Oct 8, 2008)

What is the word on your plants Szechwan? I am looking at doing a cfl setup and just wanted to see how it is turning out for yea.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 8, 2008)

yea these are pretty new and if you look at my pics, i dont have a whole lotta space. but that sprout if indeed going towards the light. i hope my others get going soon too. all in all my setup if working fine.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 8, 2008)

UPDATE: OMG! another seeds has popped out its little head. and the sprout i was talking about earlier has gotten bigger. it looks like im doing pretty well. my cab is staying steady at 80F and i pour some water into the bottom of the bucket once a day for moisture content, also staying steady at 45-50% with no major fluctuations. pics coming up. i dont know if there is any hope for my WW#3 seed it had just cracked when i planted it, no big root to speak of, but im keeping it in there to bake just incase. however WW#1 and 2 are gettin r done


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 8, 2008)

great job man, i have a set up smaller then that and its going to work just fine. im using ak47 X low Ryder and they stay under a foot tall and are auto flowering. from seed to harvest is 60-75 days im using a led lamp to keep heat down. im going to start my grow thread when my light gets here keep the updates. sit back and get ripped and just wait. its the hardest part of growing. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

i am so high


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

so so 
high


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

sorry i got


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

to do this


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

on your Question


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

i gotta get my


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

posts up and plus


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

i am really high


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

so just leave


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

me alone buttholes


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

how many of


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

these fucks


----------



## supernugs (Oct 8, 2008)

do you gotta


----------



## supernugs (Oct 9, 2008)

fuckin post


----------



## supernugs (Oct 9, 2008)

till you can


----------



## supernugs (Oct 9, 2008)

get some ...


----------



## supernugs (Oct 9, 2008)

recognition?


----------



## Therion (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my ghetto rig. It's kinda like yours. I used coke cans for reflectors.. It's about as ghetto as ghetto can be, but it's working thus far.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 9, 2008)

to: supernugs
fuck you "supernugs" if you had any interest at all in growing, you would have asked questions to many other ppl on the forums or even started your own thread in the newbie section. rollitup isnt about your so called rank fool. those are called video games. you fucking cockmunch.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 9, 2008)

yo Therion. lol i think you need a better cameraphone, i cant rally make out anything from those. what you running in there?


----------



## Baz (Oct 9, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> to: supernugs
> fuck you "supernugs" if you had any interest at all in growing, you would have asked questions to many other ppl on the forums or even started your own thread in the newbie section. rollitup isnt about your so called rank fool. those are called video games. you fucking cockmunch.


Give the moron some neg rep like i have done!


----------



## Therion (Oct 9, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> yo Therion. lol i think you need a better cameraphone, i cant rally make out anything from those. what you running in there?



It's pretty much a powerstrip with the 26watt CFL bulbs. 

2 bulbs go into the splitter, splitter goes into the socket adapter. 6 bulbs total on that strip there. I cut the coke cans ends off and leave that tapered end on the drinking side, then you cut wings into the can and just clamp it around the CFL ballast.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 9, 2008)

oh ok that cleared it up Therion. i still say u get a camera that isnt just VGA resolution in the future lol.


----------



## Therion (Oct 9, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> oh ok that cleared it up Therion. i still say u get a camera that isnt just VGA resolution in the future lol.



People keep asking me. "Dude, why dont you take pictures of your shit."

I'm like "Dude, my webcam is from like 2002. It's a piece of shit. My regular digital camera has no cable!"

And they see the pictures the webcam makes and they're like "Oh, well, that's gay."


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 9, 2008)

buy a 5 dollar cable on ebay


----------



## hunt4pot (Oct 9, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> UPDATE: OMG! another seeds has popped out its little head. and the sprout i was talking about earlier has gotten bigger. it looks like im doing pretty well. my cab is staying steady at 80F and i pour some water into the bottom of the bucket once a day for moisture content, also staying steady at 45-50% with no major fluctuations. pics coming up. i dont know if there is any hope for my WW#3 seed it had just cracked when i planted it, no big root to speak of, but im keeping it in there to bake just incase. however WW#1 and 2 are gettin r done


How many seeds sprouted for you all together?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 9, 2008)

i have 3 in soil so 2 have popped


----------



## Baz (Oct 9, 2008)

Therion said:


> People keep asking me. "Dude, why dont you take pictures of your shit."
> 
> I'm like "Dude, my webcam is from like 2002. It's a piece of shit. My regular digital camera has no cable!"
> 
> And they see the pictures the webcam makes and they're like "Oh, well, that's gay."


 L.....o......l


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 10, 2008)

aight so i changed things up today. i decided to germ another seed seeing as my WW#3 was a bust. im doing the paper towel one this time to see if i get a faster result. and i also took out my warm white bulb in the box. now i have the one 42watt daylight bulb spreading the love upon my 2 existing little ones.
picture one is of my two lovely kids. just days old. the one on the right has a longer stem than the other, but sprouted a day after. iono it may be stretched?
picture 2 is of the new setup as of now. they are getting a lil closer to the bulb then before, but are missing the warm white light.
lemme know what you think


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 12, 2008)

ok so i added a wimpy little 14w daylight bulb yesterday just for kicks. not sure if that would help any but hey it was small enough so why not. 
What kind of progress should i be looking at for this stage. seems to me everytime i check not a whole lot of expansion is going on. i think they are both roughly 2-3 inches tall but still have the first sets of leaves. iono if thats slow for these because ive seen another cfl grow with ww and that guys journal has major growth with the same # of plants as me. i guess adding another 42watter might speed things up.


----------



## Love420faces (Oct 12, 2008)

you really gotta watch how much you water too.. that could be a problem and then also depending on the soil you might need a change too.. what kind of soil are you using?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont water hardly ever so far. and the soil im using is just potting soil with perlite and some sand.


----------



## Love420faces (Oct 12, 2008)

looks good man I like your lil compact set up very sneaky. I am fortunate to have a closet to myself.. however seeds are rare to come by for me.. but i have my set up for cfl grow 3. I got the idea from looking at an LED light online, heres a pic, View attachment 215850

Tell me what ya think?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 12, 2008)

thats looks awsome. do you have all those lights going into seperate powerbars or what, and how many watts do you have going. thats like 10x what im running


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Oct 13, 2008)

your buds wont really be worth smokin if thats all the light ur gunna use 1 200w cfl mounted in a reflector wud do alot more .noticablly more. in that size grow room a 200w is about 600w hps power but without the heat. keeps the room at about 25 to 28c


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 13, 2008)

uh yea i kinda figured that would be the case. but 42w is the highest bulb i can find anywhere around here. i could get another to make it 2x42w. ordering one online is a def. no aswell.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 13, 2008)

well anyhow. the second pair of jagged leaves is coming in. beginning week 2 of veg on 56w of daylightbulbs. and just planted a 3rd seed. germed using paper towel method, opposite of what i did with my other ones and it got a long 1.5 cm tail. this way i figure itll grow more rapidly and catch up when it breaks the surface. i think im definetly going to need that extra bulb


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 16, 2008)

new picture from this afternoon. on 18/6 responding very well. watered just a little. i found out my soil likes the water i put on the bottom of my bucket, keeps the humidity regular and my soil is moist pretty much forever. new leaves are showing and the existing ones are nicely kept. they like me


----------



## Love420faces (Oct 20, 2008)

lookin good man. your def guna need more 2700k cfls tho if you dont want popcorn buds. I had 12 42watt 2700ks and 4 23watt 6500ks on my last plant but it was a fuckin male...


----------



## Love420faces (Oct 20, 2008)

here is a pic of an awesome germ/mother plant station i have set up. Just to give you some ideas...


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 20, 2008)

yea i am going to need that other bulb at least. i have 3 growing now to make sure i atleast get a female. the 2 that i planted at the same time, one is getting more growth than the other, seems to be drooping. and i have a smaller one i planted a week after cuz my other seed was a bust.
I dont know if they look normal for a grow on about the 2nd week of veg for CFLs. i think they look small and i definetly dont want popcorn. heres a pic of all 3 i have going. you can tell they all look different in growth.


----------



## Love420faces (Oct 20, 2008)

ya, Well i wish you luck and hopefully u get lucky and have three girls!


----------



## obxtoker (Oct 20, 2008)

could be over watering does the soil ever dry out


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 20, 2008)

i dont think its actually ever been dry ontop. i dont know if its cuz my soil is messed or cuz i put water in the bottom of my bucket to keep the humidity up, but no the thing is pretty much always moist. and i have hardly watered it because of that.


----------



## Baz (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey have you got your plant in the bottom of this bucket? if your plant and pot are sat in water the roots will constantly suck up the water


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 21, 2008)

o shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitt. yea i do. so probly the soil is always soaking that up. good looking out. i think i can find something to put in there to fix that up.


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Oct 22, 2008)

I ALWAYS LET THEM DRY BEFORE WATERING AND GET THEM IN ROUTINE. HERB LOVES ROUTINE OTHERWISE U GET CRAP UNEVEN GROWTH.WITH ONLY 3 SEEDS THO U WILL BE LUCKY TO GET A FEMALE ,, I THINK ITS EVRY 1 OUT OV 8 IS FEMALE..


----------



## Jou (Oct 22, 2008)

Dude, get that 150W hps everyone has been hyped about...

Its only $20 and is a whole HPS setup in its own (includes ballast and everything else)

heres the link bro!

http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

Might have to click the link twice to get to the proper link...


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Oct 23, 2008)

125w ov cfl is 4 times better than a 125 hps...125w = something like 400w hps.. but with less electric bill..i use 200w self ballasted cfls now and my buds are mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stinky sticky and fat. ill never use hps unless planning a big crop but i only do 5 at a time.. cos its all for me to smoke.. me me me i tell thee. try gro duban poison... v v v nice


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Oct 23, 2008)

CFLs iv found are alot better in reflectors


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 23, 2008)

cool cool. i got another 40 w bulb. so now i have a total of 120W of cool white CFL going. and i cant get a hps setup. i have like 3 ft of height and it needs to to stealth. what i have if just perfect.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 23, 2008)

oh yeah and since all my shit is plugged into a power bar at the top of my cab. all the lights are vertical. i cant change it (i glued and screwdd it onto the top) so is that ok? or like would i need a reflector or something


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Oct 24, 2008)

120w ok for now but when u flower id get another 80w of 2700k at least.. are u growin sativa or indica??????? or hybrids.. ur guna hav to top them or flower early to keep them in a 3ft space. & watch out cos if they get rootbound in them pots and u dont change pots they will go talllllllllllll


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Oct 24, 2008)

and id defo try get a reflector il will double in light and its easy to raise the lights. dont get one ov those with a dimpled effect i think mirror effect is better..


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 24, 2008)

yea i have 120w for veg and for flower i have another 160 or so to add to that. indica or sativa? iono. its white widow from bcseedking.com.
and would my plants be rootbound already in the cups?


----------



## riceweed147 (Oct 24, 2008)

i read through your thread.
very interesting and it even made me laugh a few times
you are doing a very good job so far
except i seen that you are using cool white

read this quote i got from 
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/107992-tutorial-growing-cfls.html

"You might see a lot of different labels when shopping at the store for CFLs. Labels including Soft White, Warm White, Cool White, Bright White, Halogen White, Daylight White, Full Spectrum. And also labels like 2700K, 3000K, 3500K, 4000K, 5000K, 6400K, and 6500K. These are all the color temperature of the light you are using. This is a measure of how warm or cool the light given off by a lamp appears, with warmer colors having a yellowish tinge and cooler colors being tinged with blue. What confuses some people is that the warmer a color is, the colder its color temperature is. (ex. Warm White = 2700K). Bulbs ranging in the 2700K-3000K spectrum are usually labeled Warm White or Soft White, bulbs ranging in the 3500K  4000K spectrum are bright white or cool white, 5000K is labeled Full Spectrum, and finally 6400K  6500K is labeled Daylight. You can grow an entire crop with CFLs if you chose the right spectrum of bulbs. For Vegetation you will want to use 6500K or 5000K, and when you flower you will want to switch to 2700K or 3000K . The reason being, throughout the year the plants outside receive more 6500K light because the days in summer are long and hot and as Autumn/Winter gets closer the day gets shorter, and gradually receives less 6500K light and more 2700K light as the plant flowers. Do what you can to avoid bulbs within that 3500K  4000K because they emit very little light that Is useful to your plant. Notice here the difference between the CT of these lamps" 


specifically the part that says  "Do what you can to avoid bulbs within that 3500K  4000K because they emit very little light that Is useful to your plant. Notice here the difference between the CT of these lamps"


----------



## riceweed147 (Oct 24, 2008)

hope that helps you


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 24, 2008)

ok yea i didnt think it would matter what i called em. the 2 big 40w bulbs are daylight and the remainder are cool white. i can sorta see a vague colour difference but im still on the right side of the fence here.. i dunno specifically the K rating, cuz for one, i stole some. and secondly i threw away the boxes as soon as i got the other lights.


----------



## riceweed147 (Oct 24, 2008)

lol i was just trying to help
and where did you steal them from
im on a very very tight budget


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Oct 25, 2008)

just see how they go with wot youv got but slill defo put alot ov 2700k sumt like 80% of them 2700k will do. wont be root bound yet thoid put em in 1lr pots when they get a bit stronger


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (Oct 25, 2008)

i mean the 2700k (warm whites) when u want to bud.


----------



## sorrowful hero (Oct 25, 2008)

hey i went to lowes and bought me a cabnet, a white one for reflecting light. and used daylight cfl's (4) in two y adapters. and warm white 2700k for flowering and grew some dank hydro. i used a plastic container and a fish tank bubbler but here is the kicker i bought my nutrients off line for 46 bucks with shipping. i am teeling you this shit was the bomb. so you are going to have a nice harvest. just experment with your first grow and learn for there. growing this shit is not hard at all people put way too much thought into it. good luck man


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 25, 2008)

took my shit from canadian tire and zellers. i think the only thing ive paid for was the seeds and some light fixtures. everything else was gratis, or watever i could find round the house. five finger discount never hurt nobody. no fear. just be smart about what you take. make sure NO barcodes are on anything and it has to fit either in yo pocket or in yo backpack without looking ridiculous. also make sure yur not shitting bricks while yur doing it. kinda ruins the effect that nothing has happened.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 25, 2008)

sorrowful hero said:


> hey i went to lowes and bought me a cabnet, a white one for reflecting light. and used daylight cfl's (4) in two y adapters. and warm white 2700k for flowering and grew some dank hydro. i used a plastic container and a fish tank bubbler but here is the kicker i bought my nutrients off line for 46 bucks with shipping. i am teeling you this shit was the bomb. so you are going to have a nice harvest. just experment with your first grow and learn for there. growing this shit is not hard at all people put way too much thought into it. good luck man


 yeah people do put way too much emphasis on how "hard" it is to grow. i mean maybe if your a complete goof it would be hard. but as long as you know the simple basics its cake. like seriously, light, water, air. DONE.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Oct 31, 2008)

holy fuck. ive been in the hospital for about 4 days. i didnt expect to be duh but it happened. and my lights were left on the entire time and no additional water was added. i cam home and checked on em, they did grow but they soil was all crusty and soem of the leaf tips were a little discoloured. i gave em water and im praying to god i dont have to start over.


----------



## riceweed147 (Nov 1, 2008)

that sucks dood 
you should get a timer


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 1, 2008)

a timer yeah. but they arnt dead. so im good to go. tho im sure they suffered a little.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 1, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> i got them from bcseedking.com. being canadian and all, i thought it would be best to get a canaidan company. i looked for a couple of other sites like the vancouverseedbank or vancouver island seed company but i settled on bcseedking.


If you're in the US, I'd be very cautious about ordering from Canada> They inspect most things going in and out of the country.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 1, 2008)

lol i already got them and no. im in canada thats why i went with a canadian place.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 4, 2008)

they look fine to me. im noticing some more mature foliage coming in.


----------



## jesus420 (Nov 4, 2008)

thou shalt not steal

your weed looks crappy. it's because you stole, sinner.


----------



## Baz (Nov 4, 2008)

jesus420 said:


> thou shalt not steal
> 
> your weed looks crappy. it's because you stole, sinner.


 And you don't think you are doing noting wrong, calling yourself jesus420?
What a moron!


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 5, 2008)

umm right.....anyway. im at like 3 weeks now and im still sayin that its slow going, or is it supposed to be? and do you guys think i should put them in bigger pots at this stage? how friggen long should i veg these little things for, ive heard till they reach a foot tall. but at this rate thats a long ways away


----------



## Dr.X (Nov 5, 2008)

your plants look yellow and u say there growing slow, this could be some kind of stress or someting, did u give them nutes when they were young???


----------



## juststartin (Nov 5, 2008)

i would transplant them at this stage. Haven't gone thru the whole thread tho so if they r stressed dont do it yet


----------



## Stoner87 (Nov 5, 2008)

you might want to switch to a SOG if you don't want to veg for long, but you'll need at least 2 grow boxes, 3 is ideal, they look really yellow and crispy, are you givin them nutes? whats the temp/humidity in the box? how close are the lights to the plants? what ph are they getting? did you messure the PH of the run off?
what kinda of soil is it? how much water do they get everyday? did you name them? karma is important, I have a copy of *winnie the pooh's 'As good as gold' in my flowering room. don't forget to sing to them to!


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 5, 2008)

it could be stress. last week i was in the hospital for a week and they didnt get any water or lights off time. so when i got back the soil was all crispy and some of the leaves kinda curled at teh ends, but i gave them water and a day later they looked ok, besides the decolouration i mean.


----------



## Dr.X (Nov 5, 2008)

hmmm, this could lead to complecations later on in the plants life, i would scrap them and start again dude, its not worth taking the risk long term. Before you know it youll have some healthy plants 2 - 3 times the size at the same age


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 5, 2008)

Stoner87 said:


> you might want to switch to a SOG if you don't want to veg for long, but you'll need at least 2 grow boxes, 3 is ideal, they look really yellow and crispy, are you givin them nutes? whats the temp/humidity in the box? how close are the lights to the plants? what ph are they getting? did you messure the PH of the run off?
> what kinda of soil is it? how much water do they get everyday? did you name them? karma is important, I have a copy of *winnie the pooh's 'As good as gold' in my flowering room. don't forget to sing to them to!


-i only have 3 plants and not a whole lot of room to grow them in so idn about a SOG. 
-i dont have a ph tester so no clue about that either. but i use bottled water.
-the soil is a general purpose potting soil with perlite and sand mixed in.
-they get enough water so that it drips a little out the bottom of the cups.
-names? no i havnt named them. just labelled WW1, 2, and 3 on the cups.
-lol karma? i have a mark twain book and moby dick in there.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 5, 2008)

what size of pot should i transplant into then?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 6, 2008)

o yea and heres another more up to date picture of all them.


----------



## Love420faces (Nov 6, 2008)

give them co2 and check your ph man i bet that is the main cause of your slow growth... 
the co2 will just boost them up a little bit for ya though..


----------



## jesus420 (Nov 7, 2008)

switch to 12/12 now if you are worried about running out of space...

you can 12/12 from seed and the plants end up being almost a foot tall with basically one big ass bud.

actually yeah your leaves look bad, esp. for this early on, when the plant is big it's okay to have some fucked up leaves, but these leaves are critical to the plants development... 

i would start over and 12/12 straight from seed, i think it'd be perfect for your grow box size and it will take just as long as if you started 12/12 now except you'd end up with a lot better crop.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 7, 2008)

Love420faces said:


> give them co2 and check your ph man i bet that is the main cause of your slow growth...
> the co2 will just boost them up a little bit for ya though..


how do i give them co2. i think im going to place them into biger buckets this weekend. and i thought that bottled water had an ok ph level?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 7, 2008)

jesus420 said:


> switch to 12/12 now if you are worried about running out of space...
> 
> you can 12/12 from seed and the plants end up being almost a foot tall with basically one big ass bud.
> 
> ...


12/12 already? maybe. im transplanting this coming weekend so ill see how that goes for another 2 weeks. then if all has failed , ill put in my flowering cfls and 12/12 and hope for a christmas crop


----------



## brianc01088 (Nov 7, 2008)

i'm getting ready to start my grow with the same amount of space. you gave me some good ideas. thanks. i think i would listen to jesus420 though... i mean you do have those 16 other seeds, just sayin. get some mozart playing on those budz! haha! good luck!


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 7, 2008)

brianc01088 said:


> i'm getting ready to start my grow with the same amount of space. you gave me some good ideas. thanks. i think i would listen to jesus420 though... i mean you do have those 16 other seeds, just sayin. get some mozart playing on those budz! haha! good luck!


 cool. glad you got some ideas. although there are some things i havnt mentioned. like i used a line of old burnt out xmas lights as an extention cord; cuz they have those plugs at either end. i just popped out every bulb in the line and snuck the cords inbehind everything in my garage into the cab. way more stealth than a bright orange outdoor extentioon cord.  have fun doing it.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 7, 2008)

TRANSPLANTED! so i was bored today and decided to jump on this transplanting business. not sure if they'll grow anyfaster now they have somemore root space but ill see. if in 2 weeks i get no growth ill 12/12 them and hope for an xmas harvest.lol . here are some pics of the transplanting process and the new cab setup. (the light seems kind of dark in the photos, but trust me its brighter than it looks. i should know, every time i open the mofo i see spots for the next 10minutes.)


----------



## brianc01088 (Nov 7, 2008)

what have you planned to do about the smell once you start flowering? i live with my mom while i go to college, i'm doin it stealth too. so i've come up with 2 ways to get around the smell. im building a carbon activated filter and i'm testing this out this next week before i build my box...Build your own Odor Neutralizing Machine - Cannabis Culture Forums


----------



## Baz (Nov 7, 2008)

Have you got any fans for ventilation in there bud?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 7, 2008)

i have the one computer exhaust fan, but none are blowing direcly onthe plants. in the last pic in my previous post you can see the fan i have. do i need another fan in there to blow on them?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 7, 2008)

brianc01088 said:


> what have you planned to do about the smell once you start flowering? i live with my mom while i go to college, i'm doin it stealth too. so i've come up with 2 ways to get around the smell. im building a carbon activated filter and i'm testing this out this next week before i build my box...Build your own Odor Neutralizing Machine - Cannabis Culture Forums


 i have an aquarium carbon filter i lifted from zellers plus somemore carbon fillup packages i also took. its just a cotton sac with charcoal in it. so far you can only smell "weed" once you get your nose real close to the plants other than that im good


----------



## Baz (Nov 8, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> i have the one computer exhaust fan, but none are blowing direcly onthe plants. in the last pic in my previous post you can see the fan i have. do i need another fan in there to blow on them?


 Yea you need an oscilating fan in there, to keep the airflow circulating, i think thats why they are growing so slow, poor air circulation, also it helps thicken up the stems


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 8, 2008)

well fuck. i have like no room in there. maybe ill take a trip to the dollarstore and see if i can hook something up from there. ballin'


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 8, 2008)

man just learning all this stuff is awsome. im having a better time with this stuff than i am at school. i would say that even if all i get from this grow is just a little product i think that just getting to that point would be a great achievement. for sure the next time im doing this ill do it better. hopefully by then ill have a proper closet setup. i dont think ill be able to go with an hps with all that vent stuff ill need, i still need to be stealth. but i definetly learned a whole bunch. i decided to grow myself because for one; if my friends did it, im almost certain things would never get done. all talk you know. 2. i feel more comfortable doing things myself rather than buying off somebody who looks kinda mental and i dont know what they did to the weed. im a do it yourselfer. 3 im broke, any side business i can get is bonus.lol 4. all the cool kids are doing it. jk


----------



## Baz (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, i get more out of this growing lark than i do alot of things, its like a great hobby that pays off after so long, look at the two pictures of my plant and my growroom the first is how i started off in aug, and the second is 1 i took today lol


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 8, 2008)

upgrade!!! nice. all im hoping for is to get like double my current space. like i said before. i squeeze in what i can. it is a great hobby. i make shit all the time on my workbench, so something like this comes easy to me. never been a gardener before but thats pretty simple too. and the pay off. oh hell yea the pay off!


----------



## Baz (Nov 8, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> upgrade!!! nice. all im hoping for is to get like double my current space. like i said before. i squeeze in what i can


 You have diferent things to tackle in your grow which i never had to, as i have ample space, but i know the issues you have as i had the same when i had to use my little cupboard for a while. I have never had to lst or top, but thats what i recommend you concentrate on and nail, as with the room you have these things need to be done, also if you look about you can find tiny oscilating fans with bulldog clips on, that would suit your grow cab.


----------



## Dr.X (Nov 8, 2008)

Baz said:


> Hey, i get more out of this growing lark than i do alot of things, its like a great hobby that pays off after so long, look at the two pictures of my plant and my growroom the first is how i started off in aug, and the second is 1 i took today lol


Wow nice set up baz!


----------



## Baz (Nov 8, 2008)

thanx, very cheap set up made most of it and the bulbs were ony 50 pence each


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 9, 2008)

they're loving it in their new homes yo. i cant believe i didnt transplant earlier. christ, maybe thats all they needed. they're bigger taller, more leaves. and only in a day since transplant. only problem now is that i dont have enough room for the third little guy i kept in a cup. i had to shuvit in the corner of the box and it didnt like that at all. maybe i could give it to a friend or perhaps find another space to gow it in. anyhow..


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 12, 2008)

ok so at this stage. my plants are almost 5 inches tall and around. not a huge plant but im getting there. i think that probably by the end of next week and a half im going to switch up my bulbs and start flowering. i do notice a slight weedy smell wheni get close to my cab so i placed my D.I.Y carbon filtr into my other makeshift light trap just outside my exhaust fan exit. you ppl think that in another 2 weeks i should start flowering? i know its not the biggest but i had to jump thru some hurdles to get here and if they triple in size anyway, i think that would be great for what i have.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 14, 2008)

yea i would upload new pics, but my main comp is busted, and it has all the photos on it. but to wet your pants a little, i do see a silver sheen on some of the leaves. progress yes. i think im going to let it go another week and take the plunge into the next cycle.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 15, 2008)

ok so these pics i took last night of numbers 1 and 2. also this morning my father walks into the garage for a second, and then tells me that he thinks theres a skunk by our house." why does it smell so kunky in there?" shitty biz. i have to make a better filter.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 15, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> ok so these pics i took last night of numbers 1 and 2. also this morning my father walks into the garage for a second, and then tells me that he thinks theres a skunk by our house." why does it smell so kunky in there?" shitty biz. i have to make a better filter.


 HAHAHa wouldnt that be hilarious if your dad went out and blew like a hundred bux on skunk repellent and killer....youd have to stick your foot in ur mouth to keep from laughing...


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 15, 2008)

i was stunned for a second when he said he cold smell skunk. i guess cuz im used to it i dont really smell it unless my cabs open. i was like. "oh shit a skunk? i havt seen one by the house lately" but i need to get on that carbon filter ASAP.


----------



## Mco2405 (Nov 15, 2008)

HaHaHa, just read through the whole thread and this has been a fun little grow so far. Plants had a nice recovery after your transplant and it looked like just in time.. I might suggest using a hydrogen peroxide solution to oxdize your plants roots a little, always helped mine when they started lookin shitty, im an outdoor grower though but, will be starting my first indoor grow next week. good luck the rest of the grow, ima stay tuned in!


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 15, 2008)

lol. yea ive had an interesting ride so far. an i transplanted 2 f the 3. i can fit a third pot in there so its still in a cup doing pretty badly.
where can i get hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Mco2405 (Nov 18, 2008)

Walmart, dollar store or the closest drugstore to you all should sufice. Add a couple drops to your water a few days a week, that should help prevent root rot, if its not too late.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 18, 2008)

root rot? iono. my pots aka ice cream tubs are slightly transparent so i can see the roots they look fine. ive made a ccarbon filter thing but it makes my fan louder. i guess if i switch to 12/12 soon i can have em on at night when everyone is asleep.


----------



## 420special (Nov 18, 2008)

if i have 2 75 watt flourescent grow lights can i grow at least one plant and have about an 8th of weed


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 18, 2008)

420special said:


> if i have 2 75 watt flourescent grow lights can i grow at least one plant and have about an 8th of weed


 what colour are the lights? if they are cool white, u can use them for vegging your plants, if they are warm white (kinda yellowish) then u cna use them for flowering. u need a combo of lights to grow properly. at first u use the cool white types during the beginning stages of your planting, then u switch to the warm white types to encourage budding. and yea i think that with 2 75 actual watt light can grow 1 plant. but if that 1 plant turns out to be a male yur fucked. 

AND REALLY TOU SHOULD BE IN THE NEWBIE FORUM FOR THESE KINDS OF QUESTIONS. ITSLL HELP YOU OUT ALOT. JUST RESEARCH EVERYTHING U WANT TO KNOW BEFORE GETTING STARTED.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 19, 2008)

ok so im thinking about cloning my little plants before i switch into flowering. only problem is i dont know how. ppl say to cut off under the 2nd or 3rd node. wtf is a node. all i have is like leaves coming off the main stem. is that a node? the place where they meet? i dont want to chop my plants in half just to clone. can i just cut a leaf off and clone from that? WTF is a node! damit even the folks on youtube have gigantic plants to clone from. who has experience clonign form a small plant.


----------



## Bigfatbiffta (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice setup, thinking of doing something similar myself


----------



## Baz (Nov 20, 2008)

Have not tryied cloning yet so i can't help you, as the stem grows each set of leafs usualy grows away from the stem symetricaly (thats a node) and as the plant gets more mature 1 weill grow out from 1 side then an inch up or so another will grow out of the otherside (thats alternating nodes)

Hope this helps


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 20, 2008)

so i can just cut off a healthy looking leaf and clone that. everything ive seen, ppl have friggen branches so iono. if a leaf can work thatd be sweet.


----------



## joedirt1971 (Nov 22, 2008)

good for you . i just converted a small space. made it bigger added 20 more inchs in height. now total dim. are 50 inchs high .8 foot long by 2 foot wide. pretty weird dim. but goto use what you got. i divided the space. 4 foot by 2 foot , 50 inchs high for flowering. the other half for veg. i made a shelf bottom 20 inchs high. top shelf 35 inchs. i have 2- 4 foot flouce. tubes 40 w each and 2 cfl 20 w for flowering. 4 cfl 20 w on one shelf and 4 20 w cfls on other shelf for veg. it is my second time growing. tried the aero garden first. hard to grow plant to maturity. i now use soil. thanks for listining and good luck.. i can use some advice. please very much a novice...... joe dirt


----------



## macbo (Nov 22, 2008)

I, don't believe a leaf will work.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 22, 2008)

macbo said:


> I, don't believe a leaf will work.


so then wtf works. i dont have gigantic branches to clone from. this is what i have basically.


----------



## Hairy Bob (Nov 22, 2008)

I always leave my seeds for a week, if they haven't sprouted, throw 'em in a pot of soil and wait. 8-9 times out of 10 what seems like a bad seed will poke through the soil after another week or so. Once I threw 5 in a pot when none of them germinated. Nothing happened, so I left it in the corner of the room and forgot about them, used some of my other pots to grow another lot, and about a month later, 4 of the 5 popped up within a week of each other! very nice they were too, white russian if memory serves.
Also are you gonna put a reflector above those CFLs? you wanna make the most of your light in that small space!


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 22, 2008)

joedirt1971 said:


> good for you . i just converted a small space. made it bigger added 20 more inchs in height. now total dim. are 50 inchs high .8 foot long by 2 foot wide. pretty weird dim. but goto use what you got. i divided the space. 4 foot by 2 foot , 50 inchs high for flowering. the other half for veg. i made a shelf bottom 20 inchs high. top shelf 35 inchs. i have 2- 4 foot flouce. tubes 40 w each and 2 cfl 20 w for flowering. 4 cfl 20 w on one shelf and 4 20 w cfls on other shelf for veg. it is my second time growing. tried the aero garden first. hard to grow plant to maturity. i now use soil. thanks for listining and good luck.. i can use some advice. please very much a novice...... joe dirt


thanks. yours sound cool too. im not sure if im doing cloning right. but i think im going to switch to flowering very soon. i always have the other 17 seeds left over to get new plants from. only problem now is that i have this other little guy that kinda got fucked when i was away for a week, it got fried while my other plants didnt mind so much. this guy is oly like 1.5 inches tall. so i finally put it in a bigger pot (juice container) and but it under lights. withing the 2 days of having it there. im glad to see its not completly dead. new lil leaves are beginning to show. so now i have to find a different place to set up my veg light for that guy while im flowering the other healthy plants. i figure ill set something up in a computer case i might have lying around.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 23, 2008)

hmm so ive given up on trying to figure out how to clone my shorties. flowering i think will begin this week for them and ill try to find a space for my not so healthy disaster of a plant too. i think ill see if my "carbon filter" if you can call it that, will work when i tape it onto my fan for flowering. i cant keep putting dryer sheets in there forever ya know. although it does always smell like laundry now, which is pleasant.


----------



## brianc01088 (Nov 23, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> hmm so ive given up on trying to figure out how to clone my shorties. flowering i think will begin this week for them and ill try to find a space for my not so healthy disaster of a plant too. i think ill see if my "carbon filter" if you can call it that, will work when i tape it onto my fan for flowering. i cant keep putting dryer sheets in there forever ya know. although it does always smell like laundry now, which is pleasant.


Ha Ha... don't you wish there was some tree that smelled like laundry when you smoked it? I'd smoke the shit out of it... call it Mr. Snuggles.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 23, 2008)

yes yes i do. who would be against a tree that smelled like laundry? noooooobody.


----------



## brianc01088 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ha Ha! Pass me some snuggles.


----------



## Thelowkickk (Nov 23, 2008)

Chicken where did you get those bulb sockets?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 24, 2008)

Thelowkickk said:


> Chicken where did you get those bulb sockets?


i dont know if they're available at every hardware store, but around here i go to "Canadian Tire". i dont think its in the US but all hardware stores should have the basics in the lighting/ electrical aisle. the sockets i found were in the electrical/wiring aisle, next to all the stuff like outlets, plugs, electrical boxes.


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 24, 2008)

good luck bro i got the same kinda setup >_<


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 24, 2008)

im a straight up baller...... yesterday i got a timer, changed up my bulbs for flowering, and "installed" my diy carbon filter.
they are now about 7 1/2 inches tall by 9 to 11 inches at their widest point. time to start flowering!
im actually jelous of my plants. they get to sit in a nice warm room, while i freeze my vegetables off here in this cold november, hovering at just below 0 degrees C.


----------



## giantart (Nov 26, 2008)

Dude! You gotta quit growing in those boxes. LOL~


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

giantart said:


> Dude! You gotta quit growing in those boxes. LOL~


 Lol

Whats wrong with his boxes?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 26, 2008)

giantart said:


> Dude! You gotta quit growing in those boxes. LOL~


LOL what????


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

hes refering to your square tubs bud ha ha ha

Funny shit


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Baz said:


> hes refering to your square tubs bud ha ha ha
> 
> Funny shit


well wtf. i just looked in my garden shed and found them. there i think 8 square so nothing wrong with that. so what its square.OoOoOoooo omg. i am planning on getting them into bigger pots. but i have wierd growbox dimensions. ya know. 14 deep, 17 wide. plus that other shitbox ive got in a juice container. wha evaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. oh and im so used to cheking up onmy plants whenever im in private cuz of vegging. but now with the timer on. i cant wait till the lights turn on at midnight to check on em. i once found myselfjust about to open in when lights were off. but i stopped my self , i just forgot. so much easier with that blasted timer. dont have to worry about being home to unplug the cord everyday.


----------



## Baz (Nov 26, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> well wtf. i just looked in my garden shed and found them. there i think 8 square so nothing wrong with that. so what its square.OoOoOoooo omg. i am planning on getting them into bigger pots. but i have wierd growbox dimensions. ya know. 14 deep, 17 wide.


 Lol no probs at all with square tubs, if anything they get more room than a round 1


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 26, 2008)

im also giving them some nutrients. uhh i forget the exact numbers. around 6-14-8 or something. the box tellsme 7 drops per litre of water. so i put 3-4 drops in a half litre water bottle and feed from that. but that doesnt seem like much at all to me.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 29, 2008)

im into my fifth day of flowering and they are growing like crazy. no sign of sex yet i dont think. but im glad they're getting bigga. new pots coming soon, as soon as i find 2 thatlll fit. canadian tire you failed me.... ill try to upload a pic if my damn computer would stop freezing up. oooo artsy close ups.


----------



## Kratose (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice.

For such a small place, those plants are coming along nicely. I would toped them before putting them into flowering. That way they are more bushier and dont get to tall. That works for your small space. They grow alot in the flowering stage. But keep up the good work

I started a grow, the biggest one is starting to get its second set of leaves, so I have awhile to go. But hey, I will keep up on your grow. Keep updates and pics posted.

Subscribed, and I gave you rep!

My Quote " Some people decide to build great bodies, I decide to build great plants "


----------



## weedaweedaweed (Nov 30, 2008)

I forget how much vertical space you said you had, but you should try a little LST if you need to keep the height down.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Kratose said:


> Very nice.
> 
> For such a small place, those plants are coming along nicely. I would toped them before putting them into flowering. That way they are more bushier and dont get to tall. That works for your small space. They grow alot in the flowering stage. But keep up the good work
> 
> ...


 thanks for the suggestion. i know that topping would probly be a god idea, but this being my first grow i didnt want to go and do something i knew nothing about. i figure, ill get this one behind me and next time be a little more pro.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 30, 2008)

weedaweedaweed said:


> I forget how much vertical space you said you had, but you should try a little LST if you need to keep the height down.


 ive got 3ft till it hits my bulbs. yea i planned on lsting from the start, but went with a way more simplictic approach for such a smal space.and after all , in no professional. ill jump into other growing techniques once i get my first under my belt.


----------



## Baz (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats how im playing it chicken, get a grow under my belt before trying the advanced stuff


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 30, 2008)

exactly... i hope i can finish this one, get another one about the same done. then hit the outdoors next summer


----------



## Quickset (Nov 30, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> compact indeed. and yes an indica would be a great fit. i also plan to LST. right now i only have some white widow. not sure if thats indica or sativa


Hi SC,

White Widow grows on the tall side (being mostly sativa) and may not do well in tight quarters. Below is one seed bank's desc of it's heritage. WW gives a nice cerebral high if it goes well for you. GL 2 u !!! 

 

*Family Heritage*: Originally the union came from a Brazilian and an Indian - Suffice to say the combination is 60: 40 sativa to indica ratio.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Quickset said:


> Hi SC,
> 
> White Widow grows on the tall side (being mostly sativa) and may not do well in tight quarters. Below is one seed bank's desc of it's heritage. GL in any event !!!
> 
> ...


 yea i can try n bend a few branches. i can see its getting kinda tight on the inside of my plant. the smaller leaves are reachng out. thanks for da goooooood luck


----------



## sorrowful hero (Nov 30, 2008)

wow dude i thought my system was small, you got a microgrow.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Nov 30, 2008)

sorrowful hero said:


> wow dude i thought my system was small, you got a microgrow.


 small = stealthy and thats what i need.how small is your setup ?


----------



## brianc01088 (Nov 30, 2008)

how is that carbon filter working for you?


----------



## Kratose (Dec 1, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> thanks for the suggestion. i know that topping would probly be a god idea, but this being my first grow i didnt want to go and do something i knew nothing about. i figure, ill get this one behind me and next time be a little more pro.


I hear ya there. You want to get a grow down before you start trying new things. I can't say that I blame you. But topping is very very easy when you eventually do it, you will see. All you do is take of the new node that grows up from the main stock. Use a sharp razor and slice it off, then you will get new stalks and have 2 big topps instead of just one.

When you do top on your next grow, you will see how easy it is, and how beneficial it is. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 1, 2008)

brianc01088 said:


> how is that carbon filter working for you?


 great i guess. no real stink. heres a simple pic. took a cracker box cut a hole just big enough for the makeshift filter. and another hole on the opposite side big enough to go overtop my fan. and presto chango there u have it


----------



## crackheadpete (Dec 1, 2008)

Keep up the great work, I'm about to hallow out an old speaker, to use as a grow cab. How many CFL's do you have running in that box? Are you useing dixi cups as pots? What are you useing to keep up with your humidity and temp. Overall cost of your cab so far?


----------



## crackheadpete (Dec 1, 2008)

Also good luck and I'll keep a close eye on this grow. Hope you get some nugs.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 1, 2008)

crackheadpete said:


> Keep up the great work, I'm about to hallow out an old speaker, to use as a grow cab. How many CFL's do you have running in that box? Are you useing dixi cups as pots? What are you useing to keep up with your humidity and temp. Overall cost of your cab so far?


 i used 4 cool whites to veg. and am currently using 6 warm whites to flower. i used plastic drinking cups to get my seeds started yes but u have to switch to a much larger container once you feel they are able to withstand the stress. humidity was kept higher during veg by placing a bowl of water inside the cab so that it would evaporate over time, and temps were never a problem for me. just kept my exhaust fan on high and made sure that it was sucking air in thru the intake hole. that kept my space pretty well controlled. over al cost.?? hmm cabinet-free, wiring-free, power bar-5bucks, total lights including 5 finger discounts-25 bucks lol, seeds-bcseedking60bucks, all other shit i pretty much had lying around already. so not too expensive. and ive been sharing the costs with my friend who started this venture with me.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 2, 2008)

i took some pics of my plants yesterday, i dont know if you're able to sex them just yet. or if i even took a picture of the right things iono.


----------



## Kratose (Dec 2, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> i took some pics of my plants yesterday, i dont know if you're able to sex them just yet. or if i even took a picture of the right things iono.


Looking good bro. Did you change to the 12/12 cycle yet? If so how long has it been? Sex should show in about a week after 12/12. I am thinking the first pic is gonna be a female. But its too early to tell still. I hope you get all ladies. 

Im loving your grow, keep it up

Puff...Puff...passes it to you.


----------



## Baz (Dec 2, 2008)

Too young to tell yt bra, and yes you are taking pics of the right area, don't want to worry ya but thats not a pollen sack forming in picture 4 is it? prob not i wouln't worry too much but just go double check the plant in that picture, i have added a pic to help ya out


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 2, 2008)

Kratose said:


> Looking good bro. Did you change to the 12/12 cycle yet? If so how long has it been? Sex should show in about a week after 12/12. I am thinking the first pic is gonna be a female. But its too early to tell still. I hope you get all ladies.
> 
> Im loving your grow, keep it up
> 
> Puff...Puff...passes it to you.


yea its been a week already today of flowering. i tried to get as close as i could with the pics. but iono what i was looking at.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 2, 2008)

Baz said:


> Too young to tell yt bra, and yes you are taking pics of the right area, don't want to worry ya but thats not a pollen sack forming in picture 4 is it? prob not i wouln't worry too much but just go double check the plant in that picture, i have added a pic to help ya out


 o nice. yea by the looks of it all my shit looksthe same right now. you cant tell. but that pic helps alot lol. i was kinda worrying cuz like i look at em and i see those non sexed preflowers and they look like balls. so basically if i wait longer, if its female then hairs come out. and males just grow bigger balls?


----------



## Baz (Dec 2, 2008)

i never had a male so i can only comment on females, but i believe males show sex first


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 2, 2008)

Baz said:


> i never had a male so i can only comment on females, but i believe males show sex first


 that sucks. i spent like 45 minutes trying to get a realy close shot of the preflowers at like 2 am.. then i tried holding my camera upto my small microscope and doin it that way, but i dont have 3 hands so that didnt work either. hmm maybe binoculars? lol whatever that shit need to get bigger for me to tell by eye. plus i have that other hopeful that i thought was dead while back too. it aint dead! thats the one i put in the juice container. o how i dream of the day i can grow in barrels.....


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 2, 2008)

i just realized that as of this time. this thread is the number 10 spot for biggest thread in the growroom category. woopty woop


----------



## needhelp (Dec 2, 2008)

hey man...whats up...i respect your grow box... which ironically is the same type of set up i was planning to make... i found a tv stand with 2 cabinets on the street and sawed it, which left me with the 2 cabinets.... i got the y splitter for the bulbs and everything... my problem is.. when i screw a bulb in...it BLOWS... i screw the y splitter into another socket and that socket i rewired to a plug so i can plug it in whenever... just like your setup.... do you think it has anything to do with Wattage or Volts? what does your Y splitter say? mines says 660 W and 250 Volts...


----------



## bud101 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey szechwan good little set up i am on my 1st aswell i choose to use rubbermade containers but if i can suggest one thing that will help your grow (not hating on you or anything just tryin 2 help) you might want to go to a camping supplies type store or maybe even walmart and get a camping emergency blanket and tape or attach it to your walls to maximize your light...they are only about 4 bucks aswell and it will more than pay for its self when harvest comes around i know it helped my little cfl set up but looks good how did you hook the computer fan up?? 
i went out and got a couple but never got them going i just went and got walmart clipfans instead... let me know if you can see the pic of the blanket cuz its my first time posting a pic thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Baz (Dec 3, 2008)

bud101 said:


> View attachment 257430hey szechwan good little set up i am on my 1st aswell i choose to use rubbermade containers but if i can suggest one thing that will help your grow (not hating on you or anything just tryin 2 help) you might want to go to a camping supplies type store or maybe even walmart and get a camping emergency blanket and tape or attach it to your walls to maximize your light...they are only about 4 bucks aswell and it will more than pay for its self when harvest comes around i know it helped my little cfl set up but looks good how did you hook the computer fan up??
> i went out and got a couple but never got them going i just went and got walmart clipfans instead... let me know if you can see the pic of the blanket cuz its my first time posting a pic thanks!!!!!!


 Hi if you want to hook a pc fan up, get an old cellphone charger about 12v chop the end off and wire it up to the fan wires hey presto!


----------



## Kratose (Dec 3, 2008)

SzechwanChicken said:


> o nice. yea by the looks of it all my shit looksthe same right now. you cant tell. but that pic helps alot lol. i was kinda worrying cuz like i look at em and i see those non sexed preflowers and they look like balls. so basically if i wait longer, if its female then hairs come out. and males just grow bigger balls?


Yeah, it will almost look like grapes hanging over. Well really small ones, thats a good way to describe it. If you see that, its a male. And yeah, males usually show sex first. I hope you get ladies though


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 3, 2008)

needhelp said:


> hey man...whats up...i respect your grow box... which ironically is the same type of set up i was planning to make... i found a tv stand with 2 cabinets on the street and sawed it, which left me with the 2 cabinets.... i got the y splitter for the bulbs and everything... my problem is.. when i screw a bulb in...it BLOWS... i screw the y splitter into another socket and that socket i rewired to a plug so i can plug it in whenever... just like your setup.... do you think it has anything to do with Wattage or Volts? what does your Y splitter say? mines says 660 W and 250 Volts...


 thats wierd. for what i have everything is running from a cord plugged into an outlet, which then feeds into my box and attaches to the powerbar. so everything i have in there is running off one outlet. i know that when i was first wiring up my light fixture, i tested it but the wires touched so i blew a fuse. but now i use those twisty cover things on them so they dont touch. what i do know is that some wires have a max load you can run thru them. so if u exceed that itss burn out too. but if just the bulb burt out iono. if u get a multi-metre and check what kind of voltage u have running thru your wires and sockets


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 3, 2008)

bud101 said:


> View attachment 257430hey szechwan good little set up i am on my 1st aswell i choose to use rubbermade containers but if i can suggest one thing that will help your grow (not hating on you or anything just tryin 2 help) you might want to go to a camping supplies type store or maybe even walmart and get a camping emergency blanket and tape or attach it to your walls to maximize your light...they are only about 4 bucks aswell and it will more than pay for its self when harvest comes around i know it helped my little cfl set up but looks good how did you hook the computer fan up??
> i went out and got a couple but never got them going i just went and got walmart clipfans instead... let me know if you can see the pic of the blanket cuz its my first time posting a pic thanks!!!!!!


 yea i was thinking of using that stuff but iono when i made the box the white walls i thought were enough. and yea like Baz said, if u get an old cellphone charger, or even find one at the dollar store, they work fine. in my case, i had a 12v adapter sitting around. it lets me adjust the voltage going to the fan in incraments or 1.5v, so like 1.5, 3, 4.5, 6 and so on till 12v. and ontop of that there is a speed controller built into my fan. didnt buy it, found it =) i keep my voltage at around 4.5 to 6v that keeps er going strong but not too loud.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 3, 2008)

i got bigger pots today. 9 inch SQUARES. yes square. hopefully i can transplant them both before 2am and get some sleep.


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 6, 2008)

been a couple days since their second transplant and everything looks fine. aka their not dead. however i think (and im not sure) i have 2 boys. iono. it freaks me out.i see no hairs coming out the preflowers. and in some spots there are more than one "pod" or whatever their called clumpped together. i dunno if thatll happen for females too. pictures will explain the spots i mean...


----------



## Baz (Dec 6, 2008)

what you still got the males for pal?


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 6, 2008)

cuz iono if they were male or not. ppl toldme to wait but i think they are like, f#ck. so they are for sure male? god dayum. i really was hoping for better results. i have that smaller one to hope for. but i guess ill start germinating some more seeds. probly flower earlier and have smaller pots


----------



## Baz (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes they look like males bud, but ya want to get em away from any potential femals before those pollen sacks open and pollinate your girls


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 6, 2008)

so you think i should ditch my big plants and just focus on growing my smaller one? ive been interested in starting a micro scrog in my cab instead.


----------



## Baz (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea, but before you ditch anything get a second opinion, open a new thread asking if male or female and put those pics in, im 100% sure there male, but get a few more opinions before ditching them


----------



## RUCKUS! (Dec 6, 2008)

there males, for sure....
sorry man but hey
mabey you can cross somthing make a strain thats allways fun!!!


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 6, 2008)

what do i do with them? will they give me seed? or like anything usefull.


----------



## RUCKUS! (Dec 6, 2008)

the only useful part is... male plants grow nutsacks(little sacks where pistils should be... but they are filled with pollen)
you can use this pollen to pollinate a female about 1 week till end of harvest....
that way the female will switch from male to female at end of flowering....
meaning
it will have big buds on it, almost ready.... and then you make it start growing seeds instead of bud because it has been pollinated... this is how you cross strains and make hybrids...

the seeds are what is hybrids though... not the bud,,, if you grow the hybrid seeds it will be a cross of mother female, and father male

other than that... the male will just grow pollen sacks, no bud, no seeds....
so i normally would just kill them off before they fuck my females up 

ps 1 male plant has enough pollen power to pollinate 500 females from up to 5 miles... lol
so watch out


----------



## SzechwanChicken (Dec 14, 2008)

okok..fuck. i chopped those friggen things down last week, cried a liitle, and now i have 3 more lil seedlings i just planted all over again. and as of right now they are 12/12 and i think its going to be that way forevvver. also i think the little plant i had running on the side of those 2 males....is....also...a...male....its only maybe like 4 inches high. but i see them balls. so iono wtf is wrongwith my seeds. or maybe stress. but shiiett..


----------



## Kratose (Jan 6, 2009)

SzechwanChicken said:


> been a couple days since their second transplant and everything looks fine. aka their not dead. however i think (and im not sure) i have 2 boys. iono. it freaks me out.i see no hairs coming out the preflowers. and in some spots there are more than one "pod" or whatever their called clumpped together. i dunno if thatll happen for females too. pictures will explain the spots i mean...


Yeah man, those were definatly males. They only would have been a danger if you had females with them, in that case destroy them, or collect the pollen then destroy them. 

I got a cam. I got a journal started. Take a look at my pics!


----------

